# Anyone else had a excellent experience with valium/diazepam?



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok so, I've always been a very anxious person, not just socially, probably along the lines of generalised anxiety disorder although have never had a diagnosis. 

Anyway, I'd been having very bad nights (worse than usual, never have been a good sleeper, I wake up feeling like I haven't slept ever since I was 7) So I decided to take one of mums valiums as I was aware it can make you drowsy. I've taken one 5mg tablet for the past 3 nights and have felt GREAT the following day, all day. Literally singing and dancing to my music, for the first time in a long time I feel very happy - throughout the day.

I'm aware of the possibility of addiction and whilst I do have an addictive personality I believe I've been through enough and am mature enough to control myself - especially when such a benefit is involved.

I guess my question is has anyone else experienced anything like this with valium and have you made it a long term solution? If so, what did your Doctor have to say?


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

I have no experience with diazepam. but what I can tell you is that, if you keep using it everyday. If addiction dosent get you, dependence sure as hell will. The accepted standard is pretty much MAX 2 weeks with no withdrawl.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Diazepam 6-8mg is pleasant. On par with perhaps 6-7 drinks minus the stupor, although feeling vague bothers me a bit


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

i remember when my tolerance was that low....haha
you're one of the lucky ones however, one thing is that you need to watch out with addiction or your bodys dependance on the drug.

i can bearly be addicted to any drugs, even all types of benzo's there was one time when i took clonazpam about 5 times a week only once during the day i would feel like you did on valium however after 2 weeks i decided to stop and the withdrawals kicked in.

it wasn't severe but i felt bad in general, about myself and my anxiety was 2x worse. no matter where i was, just a heads up because you shouldnt be taking mummys meds, go see a doc then start the meds. but be careful because if you get all the valium in the world and your doc says ''take it twice daily'' it doesnt mean you have to.



edit: its a really bad idea to make this a long term thing, consider taking days off or even a week off, if you get this prescribed daily. then eventually stop them and use them when needed, you'll probably get some nasty withdrawals judging from your post....but hey its better than being anxious at the time. just rememeber what i said

the withdrawals are a ****.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Benzos used everyday long term are almost ALWAYS a failure (99%+ chance of failure IMO). Use them only when you need to sparingly. I've used like one 0.5mg of Klonopin in the past week, only when I was feeling really depressed/anxious and just needed a break.


----------



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

Most drugs are bad long-term. That's what they said about Tramadol, 14 months later I'm still on a gigantic dose!

Perhaps I painted an image of me being euphoric - that is far from the case - I just don't feel sad and mopey all day like I usually do.

It does seem a shame that I couldn't, for example, take 1 a day for the rest of my life. I do understand the whole dependency side of it though so that obviously wouldn't work, I guess that's just me fantasising :-( But dependency is a big issue for me which I'm aware of, aside from the fact I have an addictive personality I tend to get physically dependant very quickly (which can be a real bugger with recreational naughties!)

I guess what I really need to do is speak to a specialist about my experience and what to do next. I've tried many different anti psychotics/benzos/anti depressants. None of them have made me feel as normal as I have for the last week. At least I've identified something that works for once.

As for the Tramadol.. when I finally don't need it anymore, I can see a fair amount of time spent in rehab in my future:mum


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Let me tell you a story.

There was once this guy who'd never previously taken any benzos at all. He also didn't drink at all, and had never used any type of sedative/hypnotic either.

In August 2000 he took his first Valium, his first benzo ever. It was a 5 mg tablet. He found it to be one of the most anti-climactic experiences of his life.

He'd read, and foolishly believed, that Valium was something really special. After all, it has legendary status. It's so great that from 1969-1982 it was the #1 selling prescription in all of America.

Well, he failed to find any greatness. In fact, he couldn't have differentiated 5 mg Valium from placebo. WTF is it I'm the only one who doesn't seem to have these near-magical experiences from a benzo?:mum

This non-drinker eventually became a drinker after the age of 30, finding it provides significant relief for a while. He now reads stories like this and wonders how anybody can find uber-wimpy benzo to be oh so potent.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I very much doubt that you will get diazepam in the UK. At the most they will give you a packet of 20 and then never again.

It works wonders on anxiety but they are terrified of prescribing anything addictive in the UK.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Ultrashy you appear to be what they call in internet slang a 'troll'? You claim to have no effect whatsoever from basically every drug you've taken. That is just not possible.


----------



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Let me tell you a story.
> 
> There was once this guy who'd never previously taken any benzos at all. He also didn't drink at all, and had never used any type of sedative/hypnotic either.
> 
> ...


Nice story, though I seem to have missed the point.
edit: If it was about the alcohol helping your SA, it helps mine too, trouble is you can't be drinking throughout life.

It may just be that valium enables me to sleep properly, eg enter into all the phases of sleep etc whereas generally I wake up feeling like I've been drinking all night. That and the fact that I'm on a massive dose of tramadol so it wouldn't take much valium at all.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Inshallah said:


> Ultrashy you appear to be what they call in internet slang a 'troll'? You claim to have no effect whatsoever from basically every drug you've taken. That is just not possible.


This will be my 10th year of posting on SAS. You may also note my post count of 31,000+. This certainly isn't behavior typical of a troll, is it?

You're right that I have failed on a great many drugs. I'm currently "enjoying" Luvox which produces anorgasmia quite well -- see, I do get effects, just not good ones!

Drugs I've tried that I'd rate as having a clearly positive effect on me:

-dextroamphetamine
-Adderall
-Concerta

(Basically, seems stimulants work for me.)

-alcohol also calms me. If I could get my hands on better drugs for anxiety, I'd have no need for alcohol. I've never suggested alcohol is a good treatment, but when the choice is between crap that doesn't calm you & alcohol, you might start to understand why some people drink.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i've been considering using alcohol but im thinking drink every other day or every other other day and no more then a 6 pack, seem's like the progress i make after drinking is outstanding i feel like moving around and dancing totally burning it off it like i lose weight on the stuff, another option is i was thinking about asking my docter for ativan like 10 pill's a month or something, there this one tribe in mexico they drink this one type of alcohol i forget what it called but they hold the world record for longest distance non stop running at 430miles 2 day's non stop the equivalent to 11 marathons after drinking alcohol, i think that benefit significantly outways the disadvantages, if it treat your anxiety and allow's you to live your life why not, just don't take it every day then you don't get a tolerance or addicted too it,


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

Rossificus said:


> Most drugs are bad long-term. That's what they said about Tramadol, 14 months later I'm still on a gigantic dose!
> 
> Perhaps I painted an image of me being euphoric - that is far from the case - I just don't feel sad and mopey all day like I usually do.
> 
> ...


DO you have any idea how serious withdrawl from tramadol can be ? Are you suicidal ???


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I've tried diazepam and found it inferior to other benzos except librium which is to me the worst.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> This will be my 10th year of posting on SAS. You may also note my post count of 31,000+. This certainly isn't behavior typical of a troll, is it?
> 
> You're right that I have failed on a great many drugs. I'm currently "enjoying" Luvox which produces anorgasmia quite well -- see, I do get effects, just not good ones!
> 
> ...


How much luvox are you using? If you don't mind to say


----------



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

lionlioncatcat said:


> DO you have any idea how serious withdrawl from tramadol can be ? Are you suicidal ???


Yeah I do realise I went through it the last time I tried to come off them. They're for pain, you think I'm using them recreationally? Lol


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Rossificus said:


> Ok so, I've always been a very anxious person, not just socially, probably along the lines of generalised anxiety disorder although have never had a diagnosis.
> 
> Anyway, I'd been having very bad nights (worse than usual, never have been a good sleeper, I wake up feeling like I haven't slept ever since I was 7) So I decided to take one of mums valiums as I was aware it can make you drowsy. I've taken one 5mg tablet for the past 3 nights and have felt GREAT the following day, all day. Literally singing and dancing to my music, for the first time in a long time I feel very happy - throughout the day.
> 
> ...


Your experience pretty much mirrors my Valium experience. A few years back a friend gave me 12 10mg and 12 5mg Valiums. Those 24 days were some of the best of my life. 5mg (generally considered a weak dose) I found was enough to make a huge difference for about 24hrs.

This is my short description of the experience, which I think was what you were also trying to say earlier: It wasn't what I felt, it's what I didn't (so no euphoria, just a total elimination of SAD and GAD). 5mg of Valium I felt was mildly stimulating. Whether this was a true paradoxial effect, or just a sign of how much anxiety can hold you back, who knows. I was free of side effects at both 10 and 5mg.

1mg of non-sublingual Ativan had pretty similar effects, except only about 4 hours of relief. There was also one significant side effect: amnesia.

I didn't have any withdrawl at all from my 24 straight days of Valium use. I also had to take Ativan once a day for about 4 weeks before and had no withdrawl.

In all honesty there's a part of me that wishes he had a steady supply of Valium for life. The more logical part of me knows that it would probably end badly.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

For the few times I was prescribed it for short term PRN use, it did the trick. But I wouldn't describe it as excellent.


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

Lisa said:


> I very much doubt that you will get diazepam in the UK. At the most they will give you a packet of 20 and then never again.
> 
> It works wonders on anxiety but they are terrified of prescribing anything addictive in the UK.


yeah I was given some a few years back but now no doctor will give me any.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Rossificus said:


> Ok so, I've always been a very anxious person, not just socially, probably along the lines of generalised anxiety disorder although have never had a diagnosis.
> 
> Anyway, I'd been having very bad nights (worse than usual, never have been a good sleeper, I wake up feeling like I haven't slept ever since I was 7) So I decided to take one of mums valiums as I was aware it can make you drowsy. I've taken one 5mg tablet for the past 3 nights and have felt GREAT the following day, all day. Literally singing and dancing to my music, for the first time in a long time I feel very happy - throughout the day.
> 
> ...


Following a year long prescription of diazepam, I suffered severe withdrawl, which is the starting point of my battle with mental health issues.
If you can at all avoid this vile _synthetic more addictive than heroin cash raising for hoffman laroche drug_, please do.


----------



## Judith1973 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm now 38 and started using diazepam when I was 17. It is the only medicine that works tremendously on anxiety and mood. I'm also using Seroxat since 11 years (10mg a day, halve dose).
If I had to choose between them I would choose diazepam.

The last 20 years the dependency from Diazepam has varied. In my worst period I sometimes used 4 times 5 mg a day or more or sometimes there was a day I used 10 tablets of 5 mg. Offcourse I knew that I had a problem. After quitting my stressfull job the need for valium dropped immensely.
I was totally clean during my pregnancies 9 and 7 years ago. Now I use 3-4 times 2.5 mg a WEEK. It really depends how I feel how much I need. Before exams at University I always took 10 mg and my concentration was great and anxiety was gone. I got very good grades.

My mother also uses diazepam since the 80' years. She is also very positive about it although you have to be really carefull using it.

I feel so good when I take them! No anxiety, more energy/motivation (I know that sounds weird). But never take them if you don't feel anxiety because it is addictive.

HTH!


----------



## Judith1973 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm now 38 and started using diazepam when I was 17. It is the only medicine that works tremendously on anxiety and mood. I'm also using Seroxat since 11 years (10mg a day, halve dose).
If I had to choose between them I would choose diazepam.

The last 20 years the dependency from diazepam has varied. In my worst period I sometimes used 4 times 5 mg a day or more, sometimes there was a day I used 10 tablets of 5 mg. Offcourse I knew that I had a problem. After quitting my stressfull job the need for valium dropped immensely.
I was totally clean during my pregnancies 9 and 7 years ago. Now I use 3-4 times 2.5 mg a WEEK. It really depends how I feel how much I need. Before exams at University I always took 10 mg and my concentration was great and anxiety was gone. I got very good grades.

My mother also uses diazepam since the 80' years. She is also very positive about it although you have to be really carefull using it.

I feel so good when I take them! No anxiety, more energy/motivation (I know that sounds weird). But never take them if you don't feel anxiety because it is addictive.

Use with caution!

HTH!


----------

